# Anyone play RIFT? That free MMO...



## TheGoodGrower (Aug 27, 2013)

I've been playing mmo's for years... its OK. For a free game... its great! I think the classes need to be better balanced (ie. Cleric healer = god mode). So if you're bored, go check it out. Free to download. Free to play. If you know of a more fun mmorpg please let me know.


----------



## GOD HERE (Aug 27, 2013)

As soon as I hear "Mage" or "Rogue", that's it I'm out.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Aug 28, 2013)

Eve Online.

oh wait you said fun... Its more like a job. I quit a year ago.
The guy Bull from nightcourt used to play. He called it the most boring chat room ever.


----------



## thetester (Aug 28, 2013)

I played Rift for a while when it came out. I had a lot of fun.


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2013)

couldnt get into rift i did play the star trek online and found it enjoyable until the flying part


----------

